# HP OmniBook XE3 /S3 Savage IX

## NiTz

I am having difficulty getting X to start with my S3 Savage IX card on a HP laptop.  I have been able to get it to run fine under Mandrake and I even went as far as to copy the X configuration file from a working implementation of X on Mandrake to a Gentoo install and it still didn't work.  The error is not descriptive, just can't connect and there are no descriptive lines in the X log file either.  I have even tried loading just a VGA server with low resolution and colors, still unsuccessful.  Seems like it might not be related to the actual graphics card at all.  Anyone have any suggestions on what I should do next?

----------

## simcop2387

post the last 30 lines of the log file in here it'll help even if you dont understand them

----------

## TripKnot

Sometimes it helps if _no_ resolutions are mentioned in /etc/X11/XF86Config and let X figure out the panel res and use the native res.

----------

## pilla

Do you have the correct X driver instaled (I think it is savage_drv.o, in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers)? I'm not sure, please see in your XF86Config-4 file if you are using "savage" or another driver. Which XFree version are you using?

I'm running 4.2 in a SuperSavage IX/C and it works OK (Thinkpad T23)...

Regards,

 *NiTz wrote:*   

> I am having difficulty getting X to start with my S3 Savage IX card on a HP laptop.  I have been able to get it to run fine under Mandrake and I even went as far as to copy the X configuration file from a working implementation of X on Mandrake to a Gentoo install and it still didn't work.  The error is not descriptive, just can't connect and there are no descriptive lines in the X log file either.  I have even tried loading just a VGA server with low resolution and colors, still unsuccessful.  Seems like it might not be related to the actual graphics card at all.  Anyone have any suggestions on what I should do next?

 

----------

## NiTz

I was using the savage_drv.o driver and I was using XFree86 4.2.  I will reinstall Gentoo today and get the error message posted.

----------

## NiTz

Okay...got Gentoo installed again and here is the log.

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 18 January 2002

	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 16 15:07:44 2002

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "S3 Savage3D"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

----------

## pilla

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hp.html

Many guys with your hardware -- some XF86Configs so you can try them...

(hope it will help).

----------

## NiTz

Thanks.  I figured out that it was in the kernel.  I hadn't compile vesa vga buffer support.  Also if you tag vga=828 to the end of your lilo or grub configuration it helps with screen blanks when compiling or switching back and forth from X and the console.  I did use the savage driver by the way.

----------

